# Raspberry (its about that time)



## trichnut (Aug 24, 2007)

so its getting to be that time of year again... Just checked the triches and we are about a week and a half away from harvesting the tops.  
thanks to Farm-Assist's medical gardners for keeping it all maintained


----------



## woOzer (Aug 24, 2007)

ostpicsworthless:




you know it is the pics section.


----------



## trichnut (Aug 24, 2007)

woOzer said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you are quick.  i was having problems uploading.  it wouldnt let me upload them all at once so i had to go back and add them one at a time.
can you forgive me...


----------



## woOzer (Aug 24, 2007)

*i always forgive. 


i just wanted to see those beautiful girls. good job. they look very pretty.



WoOzer*


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 24, 2007)

Those are some nice looking girls. Can you give me some info on the Strain, the flowering period, yeild, and who is farm assist???  I am a med grower too in USA. Thanks trichnut



Stunzeed..


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 24, 2007)

woozer quick on the draw :laugh: ,,,,  stunzeed :woohoo: :woohoo: looking great , you sure have the mojo working with you , good looking grow


----------



## trichnut (Aug 24, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Those are some nice looking girls. Can you give me some info on the Strain, the flowering period, yeild, and who is farm assist???  I am a med grower too in USA. Thanks trichnut
> 
> 
> 
> Stunzeed..


i was told that this strain is a 50/50 sativa indica and that it was crossed with skunk #1 most recently.
being that its not done yet I dont know how its going to yield or how long its going to flower...  oh and unlike most growers we dont hack the plant down all at once, its harvested over a week or 2 so... the idea is to harvest only mature nugs.
Farm-Assist is a group of growers that grow for patiants (they are caregivers).  its a good deal I work full time in cunstruction and these guys work full time on the grow.  As of a few months ago I had no idea that there was so much work involved in growing.


----------



## mendo local (Aug 24, 2007)

Im a med too, but we dont have anyone to help us out. We have to rely on friends and this wonderful website!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 25, 2007)

*Great job on the grow mang. The ladies look great and i bet they taste even better.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 25, 2007)

Great pictures.  You have my vote anyway


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 27, 2007)

Fantastic pics trichnut

I do as you do, harvest only the buds ready, i dont see the point in taking a whole plant down when only 1/3 of it is ripe, take from the top and work down letting the lower buds get more light, take no more than a 1/3 of the plant and it will not go into stress, when the plant is fully harvested you get the main cola's and smaller buds down to the popcorn all the same potency.

Hippy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2007)

Maaaaan....those are some very very very delicious looking nugs. You're gonna be messed up like a judge...a blue fire truck....a soup sandwich. Can I have some? Please!


----------



## dmack (Sep 21, 2007)

damn thats alot of good bud.


----------



## dmack (Sep 23, 2007)

:holysheep: Looks great


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 24, 2007)

i like yours the best great job


----------



## jb247 (Sep 25, 2007)

Them's some beauuuutiful gals there...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Oct 3, 2007)

hell yer some nice shots there mate great job


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

wow its looking the plants are looking really good there


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 30, 2007)

u gotta be kidden me med growers ?ur tellin me that this is a bussiness ,and a group off peeps come to ur house and tend to ur plants wow its like a lawn service my jod is landscaper and do u have any idea it like my fanticy i dream about being a budscaper lol this is great are they execpting aplacations i will need a little training but im a very quick learner ,,,and by the way tell them budscapers i said thoes plants are butifull great grow ,,unstead of toolbelts they got nute belts,,u gota love ur life


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

awesome man, top qualiity pics


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think i just lost it, those ''ladies'' look beautiful


----------

